# HELP! Plastisol transfers lifting after wash/dry



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi- I'm really starting to freak out here! I am using Plastisol transfers from Semo and the transfer is lifting and/or bubbling after the first wash/dry or after a few. I've done several tests- prepress, increase heat, decrease heat, increase time, decrease time, adjust the pressure, and on 3 different machines and these are still peeling off after a wash/dry and/or bubbling. 
I have been pressing the logo for 15 sec at 375d, prepressing the garment for 5 sec. 
I contacted Semo but did not hear back. I'm using Gildan Cotton Blend T-shirts & Sweatshirts & 100% cotton shirts. PLEASE, any advice to offer??? I have to start a big job & I'm losing my mind! Thank you so much!!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

What pressure are you using?


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Most of the time the problem is in the pressing. Pressure is very important to get the design on to the shirt. Semo makes a good transfer so I think the problem is on your end. 

We keep samples on hand to test print, so if you send Semo a sample and have them press, etc.

Larry Dowling


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Are the shirts your using all brand new straight from the distributor?
If the shirts have been washed already, there could be detergents left in the fabric that would cause that exact problem.
Ive seen this problem before with customer supplied shirts.


----------



## Strange951 (Feb 25, 2016)

did you wait 24 hours after pressing your shirts before washing?

i just got my first ever transfers from semo as well,discussing my issue with my prints not being solid white on black shirts they suggest i print at about 360 on 100% cotton 

but to make sure i do a test shirt and stretch it hard to see if there is any cracking/peeling and also to do a scratch test and even a wash test

dropping the temp did make the print look way better but i havent washed the shirts yet..im scared


----------



## momomc (Feb 11, 2016)

I've tried it all, I think! I increased the pressure and I have noticed a difference there. I increased the temp and that was worse, that just left more color on the paper then on the shirt. 
I did not pre-wash any shirts, they are straight from Gildan. I have washed a bunch since but I'm losing stock fast 
I increased the time to 20 sec at 375 and the pressure & it's working better now. BUT what do I do with the 2 dozen I printed before that will lift after 1 wash? I tried using a teflon sheet & pressing over them again but that made it worse! They either lifted again after 1 wash or turned my white print to iridescent. I've got a mess on my hands and orders due out on Monday.... and Semo doesn't respond to emails or calls  Any help now is appreciated, thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You really need to talk with Semo. I've found their tech support to be extremely helpful in the past. 

Here are the directions from their website: 365-400 for 10-12 seconds. 

Right off the bat you are pressing for 15 seconds, then went to 20 seconds. Also you can stretch the print to test instead of washing, if it cracks or pulls off the garment, it's not good. 

Did you follow the instructions here? It doesn't sound like you did since you are ruining shirt after shirt. What heat press are you using? 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------

